# What is your opinion of the BENCH PRESS exercise?



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2005)

A private poll.


----------



## joshp (Nov 26, 2005)

Now I avoid it.  I used to look forward to it.  It would give me a rush like nothing else (now legs are what give me a rush).  It's frustrating I was getting close to respectable on dumbell bench and was up to 105's with no spot and getting 10 reps.  

So far I'm the only one that voted currently avoiding it.  Hopefully this will change in 3 months.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

I said it was a great exercise.  I was torn between that choice and one of the good basic compound movements.  I do think it's overrated though, as I feel overhead pressing is just as important but highly neglected in comparison.  Even so, you can't deny the fact that it does a lot for all the muscles involved in pressing.  There are also a lot of great variations of the bench press that have been spawned to tackle the various needs of different lifters (Declines, inclines, DB, unilateral, partials, etc.).


----------



## kraziplaya (Nov 26, 2005)

good and basic compound...i like it... but i just feel it is a little over-rated..sometimes ill go a month without benching(flat) and i still maintain with the vertical press and dbs


----------



## Tier (Nov 26, 2005)

I use db presses, they seem to be more challenging.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 26, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> I use db presses, they seem to be more challenging.



isnt it basically the DB Bench Press tho...? Same movement w/ weight = same exercise?

They didn't specify the poll to BB Benching


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 26, 2005)

I voted that it was a good, basic exercise. I do feel it's overrated, but can be valuable in many ways to many routines, but I don't think it's necessary by any means. I also feel that DB benches are a better test of strength than the BB bench.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Nov 26, 2005)

I voted "over-rated". I rarely flat bench.  I do DB presses, incline and decline.  Flat bench about once every 2 months.  Yet, I still see improvements in my development.  I often see guys in the gym only BENCHING. Never see them hit another excercise.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 26, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> isnt it basically the DB Bench Press tho...? Same movement w/ weight = same exercise?
> 
> They didn't specify the poll to BB Benching



It is strange how people don't associate bench press=db bench press?  Granted, DBs recruit more stabilizer muscles, but they still are, in fact, the same basic movement.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2005)

I voted a good compound exercise.  It is defenitly a good press.  It can be brutal on the shoulder joint (but anything can lead to injury).  I don't do it anymore.  haven't benched in a long long time.  I usually just overhead press or, if I want to I will incline bench press but I have only done that once in the past 6 months also.  Because you are lying down and your back is supported by the bench, taking away the reactive force being placed on the body I find it to be less athletically functional then other things like overhead pressing or even cable pressing which causes you to deal with force and balance more.  However, it is excellent for building size and strength and should find itself in any program at some point or another (just not my own.  ).


----------



## TheCurse (Nov 26, 2005)

barbell bench pressing is fun.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 26, 2005)

Good compound movement, much overused, usually done with terrible form.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 26, 2005)

I read about the form constantly, but I can't get it down.


----------



## god hand (Nov 27, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> barbell bench pressing is fun.


....................I must admit, the shit is fun


----------



## Tier (Nov 27, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> isnt it basically the DB Bench Press tho...? Same movement w/ weight = same exercise?
> 
> They didn't specify the poll to BB Benching



Yeah I thought about that before I posted that so I looked on the almighty internet and all the descriptions involved using a bar, I associate bench press with a bar too and when you talk about benching people think bar unless you specify DB.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 27, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Good compound movement, much overused, usually done with terrible form.


what he said.


----------



## Gym_Maniac (Nov 27, 2005)

sometimes its not what exercise you do, but how you do the exercise that's important.

flat bench is a big ego exercise so most people do them wrong, leave your ego at the door for better chest stimulation, your choice.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

I like it, definitely overused by the "Frat boy, Chest/bis/abs 3 days a week crowd", and I would put it behind the bent over row and standing military press for upper body movements.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I like it, definitely overused by the "Frat boy, Chest/bis/abs 3 days a week crowd", and I would put it behind the bent over row and standing military press for upper body movements.



It's funny you mention those guys.  We have several of them that come into the gym every morning, and work on bench, curls, and abs.  It's hilarious.    Not only that, but they just about throw their backs out doing BB curls.  It's a damn shame.  I'd offer constructive critisism, but they are always giving me dirty looks, so f**k it, let them hurt themsleves.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I like it, definitely overused by the "Frat boy, Chest/bis/abs 3 days a week crowd", and I would put it behind the bent over row and standing military press for upper body movements.



I agree with you there.  Nonetheless, it is a staple in my routine.  Another upper body movement I love is the pullup/chinup.  Too many people go right to the cable stacks and start with the pulldowns.  I never see enough people doing pullups as part of a heavy lifting routine.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I agree with you there.  Nonetheless, it is a staple in my routine.  Another upper body movement I love is the pullup/chinup.  Too many people go right to the cable stacks and start with the pulldowns.  I never see enough people doing pullups as part of a heavy lifting routine.


Pullups are way more effective, and do you ever notice how no one does pulldowns the correct way?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Pullups are way more effective, and do you ever notice how no one does pulldowns the correct way?



Indeed.  Some people swing back so far that it turns into a movement along the sagittal plane instead of the frontal plane.  Go do some rowing if you are going to lean back like that!


----------



## Stu (Nov 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I agree with you there. Nonetheless, it is a staple in my routine. Another upper body movement I love is the pullup/chinup. Too many people go right to the cable stacks and start with the pulldowns. I never see enough people doing pullups as part of a heavy lifting routine.


 Yep, alot of people seem to think that a pull down is a good substitute for a pull up when in reality the mechanics of each exercise are quite different.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 28, 2005)

How many of you agree or disagree with this....

The best approach is to perform a rep from a position of "ALMOST" full stretch to a position of full muscle contraction (while "not" holding the lockout) and back to a position of "ALMOST" full stretch. One should always stop just shy of a full stretch. For instance 90% of all shoulder injuries occurs in pressing movements for the chest during the transition phase between the negative and positive portions of the movement where (CONSTANT TENSION) is taken off the shoulders when the bar hits the chest. Then the weight lowered must be quicky reversed by the shoulder musculature before the bar can be raised. What happens next is the rapid pressing of the bar combined with not having constant tension on the musculature exceeds the strength of the joint mechanism causing a tear in some part of the shoulder girdle or pec


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> The best approach is to perform a rep from a position of "ALMOST" full stretch to a position of full muscle contraction (while "not" holding the lockout) and back to a position of "ALMOST" full stretch. One should always stop just shy of a full stretch. For instance 90% of all shoulder injuries occurs in pressing movements for the chest during the transition phase between the negative and positive portions of the movement where (CONSTANT TENSION) is taken off the shoulders when the bar hits the chest. Then the weight lowered must be quicky reversed by the shoulder musculature before the bar can be raised. What happens next is the rapid pressing of the bar combined with not having constant tension on the musculature exceeds the strength of the joint mechanism causing a tear in some part of the shoulder girdle or pec



I see what you're getting at here.  However, as long as you are actually supporting the weight when it touches your chest it shouldn't be an issue.  Touching your chest should not be synonymous with resting on your chest.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I see what you're getting at here. However, as long as you are actually supporting the weight when it touches your chest it shouldn't be an issue. Touching your chest should not be synonymous with resting on your chest.


Ok the old man has to be truthfull here. Most of you know I have a slight tear of the left rotator cuff. I'm not sure whether Military presses or flat bench presses caused the problem. Prior to doing military presses last year I noticed the left cuff started hurting. It really got worst when I started the mil's. Since I have place a folded towel on my chest while benching, it has taken away a lot of the pain from benching. Now as of the beginning of this month, I stopped doing flat benches. I now only do decline or incline at a 15 degree for both. 


Tough


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Does that tear greatly immobilize the flexibilty of your shoulder?  I too have had this dull pain in my right shoulder for quite sometime (a year or so), but it only gets a little sore if I do military press, or I try to pull my arm behind my head and stretch it... almost the same position you sould do a seated dumbell extension in the full extended position, with the dumbell behind your head.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I agree with you there.  Nonetheless, it is a staple in my routine.  Another upper body movement I love is the pullup/chinup.  Too many people go right to the cable stacks and start with the pulldowns.  I never see enough people doing pullups as part of a heavy lifting routine.




It is a staple of my routines as well, 3rd place is pretty damn good.  In my current routine it is 1st on my strength day.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Ok the old man has to be truthfull here. Most of you know I have a slight tear of the left rotator cuff. I'm not sure whether Military presses or flat bench presses caused the problem. Prior to doing military presses last year I noticed the left cuff started hurting. It really got worst when I started the mil's. Since I have place a folded towel on my chest while benching, it has taken away a lot of the pain from benching. Now as of the beginning of this month, I stopped doing flat benches. I now only do decline or incline at a 15 degree for both.
> 
> 
> Tough



Once again, if you have an existing injury, then that is a different story.  A torn rotator cuff is certainly going to limit your functional range of motion on the bench press.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2005)

The bench press is a nagging pain to me.  It used to be my best exercise, but because of concerns regarding spotting, I quit them for a while.  Needless to say, I do them sparingly, and usually a product of some super set (or pre-exhaust).  People always ask; what do you bench??  At this point in time, I bench press barley more than my military press (240), so the answer usually makes me look much worse off than I am.

If I wanted to work at it more, I could probably be better off, but I'm way more interested in speed/lower body strength.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> The bench press is a nagging pain to me.  It used to be my best exercise, but because of concerns regarding spotting, I quit them for a while.  Needless to say, I do them sparingly, and usually a product of some super set (or pre-exhaust).  People always ask; what do you bench??  At this point in time, I bench press barley more than my military press (240), so the answer usually makes me look much worse off than I am.
> 
> If I wanted to work at it more, I could probably be better off, but I'm way more interested in speed/lower body strength.



It's funny how everyone asks that.  No one cares about lower body strength, explosive power, overhead pressing, pulling movements, etc.

It's okay DD, with an overhead press of 240 and the ability to squat in the 400s for reps, who the hell cares what you can bench press?!


----------



## GFR (Dec 1, 2005)

Bench is great regardless if its BB or DB, I find that people who are naturally gifted at it love it and people who are not usually don't like it. The only upper body movements that rival it are: Rows..BB or Db and  over head press...Db or BB....Olympic lifts also but they are more of a total body exercise IMO.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Dec 1, 2005)

I personally prefer the incline bench to create the surge of power for the chest!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I personally prefer the incline bench to create the surge of power for the chest!


My incline's suck so I focus more on them also.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2005)

Lately I am doing overhead pressing again and I tell you I have to be carefull between these and benches, my shoulders are buggin' lately. I do zero upright rows btw (currently).


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 18, 2006)

yea my shoulder feels like its going to fall out of soket after i do upright rows sp[ecially bringing it down


----------



## Nate K (Jan 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I like it, definitely overused by the "Frat boy, Chest/bis/abs 3 days a week crowd"QUOTE]
> 
> Hehehe ........There are way to many damn bench press stations at my college gym


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 18, 2006)

when bebop does bench press bebops chest grows therefore i feel as tho bench pres builds chest muscles


----------



## jakeluvspunk (Jan 19, 2006)

I love Flat bench press, maybe because my chest is probably the strongest area on my body.  It doesn't matter how much one loves a single lift because if they're really into weight lifting they would do all lifts that are neccessary.  Shyte I FReakin Hate Squats and I do them just as much as i do bench.


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 19, 2006)

jakeluvspunk said:
			
		

> I love Flat bench press, maybe because my chest is probably the strongest area on my body.  It doesn't matter how much one loves a single lift because if they're really into weight lifting they would do all lifts that are neccessary.  Shyte I FReakin Hate Squats and I do them just as much as i do bench.



I agree fully!  Every lift is as important as the other when bodybuilding. Just dont over train. I see tons of people at my gym only doing bench pressing. They have a huge chest, no back muscles, tiny forearms, along with everything else. Looks terrible.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 19, 2006)

I am starting to get frustrated with this new trend in people hating on the bench press.  Bench press is THE KING of upper body movements.  everybody just wants to try to be different.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bench is great regardless if its BB or DB, I find that people who are naturally gifted at it love it and people who are not usually don't like it. The only upper body movements that rival it are: Rows..BB or Db and  over head press...Db or BB....Olympic lifts also but they are more of a total body exercise IMO.



I agree.  I used to suck at BB, and still do- but rather than not do it and say how bad it is like a ton of people on this board *couh* *you know who you are* *cough* i decided to work on my weakness, and have found it to be my favorite mass builder along with deadlifts.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 19, 2006)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> I am starting to get frustrated with this new trend in people hating on the bench press. Bench press is THE KING of upper body movements. everybody just wants to try to be different.


I know what you mean, but I still disagree that it's the king of upper body movements. Why do you say it is? I'd say something like the jerk is - it requires balance, technique, speed and strength to do a proper jerk, whereas a bench press can be completed with much less balance, technique and speed. Given that the jerk is a lot of legs, it's still great for just about the entire upper body.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 19, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, but I still disagree that it's the king of upper body movements. Why do you say it is? I'd say something like the jerk is - it requires balance, technique, speed and strength to do a proper jerk, whereas a bench press can be completed with much less balance, technique and speed. Given that the jerk is a lot of legs, it's still great for just about the entire upper body.




Jerk is total body- bench is king of upper body, because it works almost all of your upper body.  after a good bench session, i feel it in my triceps, chest, lats, traps, and shoulders.  I have packed on an unbelieveable amount of mass with this exercise.  it is the best movement you can do that just involves upper body.   I would like anyone to tell me another upper body movement that is better.  bent rows and pullups are great, but I would say they come in second.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 19, 2006)

Yet a proper bench press involves leg drive...


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 19, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yet a proper bench press involves leg drive...



no it doesnt, and even if you choose to drive with your legs, it is most certainly not a leg "workout."


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 19, 2006)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> no it doesnt, and even if you choose to drive with your legs, it is most certainly not a leg "workout."



Yes, it does. Try telling Gene or Scott that it doesn't. Then again, they're only two of the world's elite benchers alive today. You're right, it's not really a 'leg workout,' but neither is a jerk in comparison to a clean or a squat.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 19, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yes, it does. Try telling Gene or Scott that it doesn't. Then again, they're only two of the world's elite benchers alive today. You're right, it's not really a 'leg workout,' but neither is a jerk in comparison to a clean or a squat.



maybe thats because you can't clean enough to make it a leg workout.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 19, 2006)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> maybe thats because you can't clean enough to make it a leg workout.



Firstly, the jerk is typically the limiting factor in the C&J as far as I know. How many people can lift a weight overhead in excess of what they can clean? Probably not many once they're somewhat trained in both.

Secondly, that's not an argument in what is used in which lift. That's a crappy attempt at a personal shot, and not a very good one if I might add.

Thirdly, I hope you're not suggesting that the jerk is a leg workout in comparison to a clean. You're going to tell me that a quarter squat is difficult in comparison to a deadlift followed by a full squat? I don't think so...

Needless to say, your suggestions have no bearing on changing my opinion. Neither one is completely upper body; therefore, the jerk is the one that is the king of upper body exercises in my opinion. If you disagree, that's just fantastic.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 19, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Firstly, the jerk is typically the limiting factor in the C&J as far as I know. How many people can lift a weight overhead in excess of what they can clean? Probably not many once they're somewhat trained in both.
> 
> Secondly, that's not an argument in what is used in which lift. That's a crappy attempt at a personal shot, and not a very good one if I might add.
> 
> ...




the jerk entails the clean.  thats where the legwork comes in.  I don't know how you do them, but i do sets of 10 and start from the ground on each one.  You're right.  it was an attempt at a personal shot    lighten up.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 19, 2006)

The clean is the portion of the lift fron the ground until the body straightens with the weight on the shoulders. The jerk is from that point until the body is straightened with the weight overhead. Collectively it's the C&J but it has separate parts.

A 215 clean at a 199 BW isn't that bad anyways. Make me cry why don't you...


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 19, 2006)

a clean of 215 at 16 is really good, actually.  When i was in highschool, the top cleaner was only hitting 230.  of course we had a football team full of babys.  260 at 18 would be a huge clean.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't believe anyone on my team actually does cleans. I heard last year the top deadlifter hit 400, but I don't really believe that since I can get more than that and I'm just a junior. Hopefully I'll be upwards of 250 by the time I turn 17 though. I do appreciate that though; thank you.


----------



## bulldogge (Jan 20, 2006)

The bench and its many variations(incline,Decline,DB) are tops for upper body developement


----------



## Adamjs (Jan 20, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yes, it does. Try telling Gene or Scott that it doesn't. Then again, they're only two of the world's elite benchers alive today. You're right, it's not really a 'leg workout,' but neither is a jerk in comparison to a clean or a squat.



You always lose your cool far to easy when people disagree with you. Besides, WTF does naming people have to do with the price of eggs in China?  

The bench is king. DB/BB; incl;flat;decl.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Define the "best" upper body movement please.

Overhead pressing on the sagittal plane works virtually all the same muscles as the bench press: chest, shoulders, triceps... but it also stresses your core to a much greater degree if you are doing them standing.

Rowing and pull-ups also stress a multitude of upper body musculature.  I personally think pull-ups are one of the most underrated upper body movements ever.  People have this pre-occupation with everything that takes place on a horizontal plane of motion.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 21, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> You always lose your cool far to easy when people disagree with you. Besides, WTF does naming people have to do with the price of eggs in China?
> 
> The bench is king. DB/BB; incl;flat;decl.



Actually I've gotten mad maybe twice on this forum due to a disagreement with someone. I understand what you mean though - it can be very hard to tell how someone feels just from typed words. In fact, I think it's pretty amazing I don't go off on people. You'd be amazed at the crap I've had to deal with just because I'm 16 and I disagree with someone. It's called a different opinion. We'll both live, honest (not directed towards you)...

I was referring to the fact that Scott Mendelson and Gene Rychlak (don't know how to spell the names really) are two elite benchers. You can bet that they use leg drive to get up 900+ on the bench press, which reinforces the fact that leg drive is part of proper form in the bench press. Knowing what's really off-topic and what's not is very helpful to know before calling it...

I still don't think the bench is king for the exact reasons CowPimp stated. Basically all the same stuff is worked in bench and overhead movements, but the overhead stuff works the core to a much greater degree.

Now if you're talking about from a bodybuilding standpoint, I really don't care because I have zero interest in that. I'm just talking about a functional standpoint.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I was referring to the fact that Scott Mendelson and Gene Rychlak (don't know how to spell the names really) are two elite benchers. You can bet that they use leg drive to get up 900+ on the bench press, which reinforces the fact that leg drive is part of proper form in the bench press. Knowing what's really off-topic and what's not is very helpful to know before calling it...



You better bet your ass leg drive is important in the bench press!  If you aren't using leg drive, then you are limiting yourself.  Not to mention it helps create a more stable body, which helps prevent injuries and maintain proper bar path.


----------



## Adamjs (Jan 21, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually I've gotten mad maybe twice on this forum due to a disagreement with someone. I understand what you mean though - it can be very hard to tell how someone feels just from typed words. In fact, I think it's pretty amazing I don't go off on people. You'd be amazed at the crap I've had to deal with just because I'm 16 and I disagree with someone. It's called a different opinion. We'll both live, honest (not directed towards you)...
> 
> I was referring to the fact that Scott Mendelson and Gene Rychlak (don't know how to spell the names really) are two elite benchers. You can bet that they use leg drive to get up 900+ on the bench press, which reinforces the fact that leg drive is part of proper form in the bench press. Knowing what's really off-topic and what's not is very helpful to know before calling it...
> 
> ...



Yeah i know, and agree with you for the most part, however, merely naming names does not endorse any argument. I just wanted to give you some shit and use the back to topic smile for no other reason than everyone else does, and it's been a slow weekend -  don't take it to heart


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 21, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> Yeah i know, and agree with you for the most part, however, merely naming names does not endorse any argument. I just wanted to give you some shit and use the back to topic smile for no other reason than everyone else does, and it's been a slow weekend - don't take it to heart



As I said before, a lot of people have given me a hard time for no other reason than my age. I tend to get a little defensive (although notice I didn't drop down to the level of some by calling you names, etc.) and defend myself appropriately and with examples and science. It's hard not to defend yourself when people become idiots when you don't. Don't take what I say to heart and don't assume that I mean it in an I'm-pissed-off way either, because it really is very difficult to get me angry anyways. No worries, any arguments I have stay in the thread they're in - I don't disagree with the same person just because it's that person or anything, so I won't be a dick like some people. That's pretty much all I wanted to say. Good day to you, sir.

Oh, and don't take everything I say seriously, either. There is a lot of humor in some of my posts that goes over 99% of the members' heads.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> leg drive is important in the bench press



What in the world does "leg drive" have to do with a bench press?  There's guys with no legs who still properly bench.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> What in the world does "leg drive" have to do with a bench press? There's guys with no legs who still properly bench.



Define 'properly bench.' We're talking about the most efficient way to do the exercise - the one that will allow one to move the most weight. That method is to bring the bar down near the rib cage with the elbows tucked in, touch the body (pause if you like) and bring the bar back up to the starting position. This involves leg drive which can be transferred through a tight core. The leg drive is indeed paramount for very heavy benching. Think about it: Would you rather have your upper body pushing the weight, or would you rather have your lower body helping you as well? Knowing the relative strength of the two, I'd choose to have both.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Define 'properly bench.' We're talking about the most efficient way to do the exercise - the one that will allow one to move the most weight. That method is to bring the bar down near the rib cage with the elbows tucked in, touch the body (pause if you like) and bring the bar back up to the starting position. This involves leg drive which can be transferred through a tight core. The leg drive is indeed paramount for very heavy benching. Think about it: Would you rather have your upper body pushing the weight, or would you rather have your lower body helping you as well? Knowing the relative strength of the two, I'd choose to have both.




Golly I feel like a newbie now.  As I have never incorporated my legs in the press.  Or maybe I have...  

That form you described is basically a copy of my own.  Only I keep my feet flat on the floor.  If I can move them, or jump them, or shift them (etc) cna I move more weight?  And if so, will this help my upper body grow?

I need answers, cuz this just seems like bad form to me.  But I am curious.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 30, 2006)

The feet are still flat on the floor. Your legs are basically isometrically contracting; your abs are isometrically transferring that contraction to your back and upper body to use for the lift. Your feet never move; your feet and back should be very stable surfaces from which to press. It helps some people to think of pulling the shoulder blades together. It helps to get a very tight base (tighten your back) before laying down (or at least it helps me a lot).

I don't know how someone with your bench can feel like a newbie...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 31, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> It helps some people to think of pulling the shoulder blades together.



Bingo is his name.  

I was training my friend whom has never worked out before.  And his posture was very distorted.  I finally told him that when he lays down to pull his shoulder blades together.  "How," the dumbass said.  Put yours yours straight out then widen them like your going to hug Ryan (our super fat friend).  When your stretched, keep the shoulder blades like that as best as you can.

Wha-la, postural distortion gone.  
Thanks for the bench comment.  I am turning 26 in feb and I have worked out since I was 15-16.  So, as I tell people who think I juice (locally), working out for that long, eating meat for that long, resting well for that long, something is going to happen.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 31, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Bingo is his name.
> 
> I was training my friend whom has never worked out before. And his posture was very distorted. I finally told him that when he lays down to pull his shoulder blades together. "How," the dumbass said. Put yours yours straight out then widen them like your going to hug Ryan (our super fat friend). When your stretched, keep the shoulder blades like that as best as you can.
> 
> ...



Haha, I guess that's true. I wonder if my bench will ever actually get up to where I'm satisfied with it. I've always been a terrible bencher for some reason. Not that it really matters, but it's one of those nagging details.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Haha, I guess that's true. I wonder if my bench will ever actually get up to where I'm satisfied with it. I've always been a terrible bencher for some reason. Not that it really matters, but it's one of those nagging details.




Fuck.  I rememebr in high school being afraid to try 185.  I guess Id feel like a puss not being able to do it and needing a spotter.  What a fucking fool I was.  The kids doing 225 were actually, I wanna say bigger but no, they were in shape.  I remember one was juicing thats for sure.  (he got kicked off the wrestling team after testing positive)

Then me and my fat friend worked out at the best gym I ever worked out in and we were always competitive.  225 finally came and went, but it wasnt until we went to the ymca.  I was struggling as shit too. (got spotted by a woman and an old man since I had no spotters one day...case in point, ask someone with some muscle to spot you when its heavy.  anyone)

3rd gym I stopped working out with the fat guy.  225 breezed up to 275.  Finally plateaued.  Thats when I finally started dumbells.  This smaller fatty introduced me to it.  Shit, 45s were tough.  But in what, 2-3 weeks, my strength shot up.  

This was the ONLY time people started asking me if I juiced.


----------



## leg_press (Feb 9, 2006)

There are guys where I used to workout who are all tall and lean, who put 10kgs on each end of the bar, literally bang out 10 reps, and then stretch, then bang out another 10 and stretch. They used to stand and look at me laughin when pushed the last rep out with 15kgs on the bar. Thats why I moved they really f**ked me off.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 9, 2006)

DB and Bar are both quite fun!


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned weighted dips as an alternative to the bench.

sure we all love the big bench, but I think dips are harder--you don't have the back support like you do on the bench, so you are lifting your weight through the air.  And if you do them with the right angle, you can rip up your chest and tris much more than on a bench press, IMO.

Plus, it is a chest/tri exericise on the vertical plane.  How many chest exercises are there on a horizontal plane?  These are a staple in my routines and always will be.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one mentioned weighted dips as an alternative to the bench.
> 
> sure we all love the big bench, but I think dips are harder--you don't have the back support like you do on the bench, so you are lifting your weight through the air.  And if you do them with the right angle, you can rip up your chest and tris much more than on a bench press, IMO.
> 
> Plus, it is a chest/tri exericise on the vertical plane.  How many chest exercises are there on a horizontal plane?  These are a staple in my routines and always will be.



You have a good point here.  I do enjoy dips, and I never do them enough.  I love how people consider them a tricep exercise; what a load of crap.


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You have a good point here. I do enjoy dips, and I never do them enough. I love how people consider them a tricep exercise; what a load of crap.


 
I know you are good with all that exercise physiology stuff so I'll ask you, dont dips work the chest in the way the chest is actually supposed to work?

To illustrate, put your right hand on your left pec muscle and push your left hand down imitating a dip....feels like the muscle flexes the whole way.....now push out your arm as in a bench press movement....to me anyway, you don't feel nearly the same flex as you do with the dip movement, UNLESS you imitate a db press where you bring the arm inward at the end, but once again, that is due to the nature of the chest muscles....

Further evidence that the bench press is not a good pec developer


----------



## 33ecooks (Feb 16, 2006)

It's definetly over-rated and an ego thing with us guys. What's the 1st thing somebody ask you when they know you work out? 

I used to bench and do triceps 3 days a week for about 5 years in my early 20s but now that caught up with since both my shoulders are jacked. I finally gave up on bench 3 months ago and the shoulders have been feeling great with no loss in size.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You have a good point here.  I do enjoy dips, and I never do them enough.  I love how people consider them a tricep exercise; what a load of crap.



Even leaning forward I feel more tricep work than chest. I can't do them right now anyway because of my shoulder injury. 

I dont like the idea of weighted dips, if I'm going to use big weight I prefer the stability of a bench to lie on.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2006)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> Further evidence that the bench press is not a good pec developer



Then you haven't seen my titts. I do like the declines though, but again, it hits my arms heavily. This is also why I reduce my post chest tricep work if I do declines.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You have a good point here. I do enjoy dips, and I never do them enough. I love how people consider them a tricep exercise; what a load of crap.



I spent a while searching for when you said this about dips. My brother wants to start doing them because he's not happy with his arm size and 'hardness.' Can you remind me why they're not very beneficial for the triceps? Is it because the triceps are really only involved at the very top of the movement? My brother probably still won't believe me  that they're really not worth doing with our current routine, but I'd still like to know.


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 25, 2006)

The bench press works best for those who are barrel chested, and have short arms. Inclines and declines work better for the masses and place less strain on the pec tendon and rotator cuffs.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

I never said that dips weren't effective for tricep development.  Quite the contrary.  The point is that people throw in close grip bench presses and dips and call them tricep exercises, when they are still compound pressing movements that stimulate all our favorite prime movers stimulated during the bench press.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I never said that dips weren't effective for tricep development. Quite the contrary. The point is that people throw in close grip bench presses and dips and call them tricep exercises, when they are still compound pressing movements that stimulate all our favorite prime movers stimulated during the bench press.



I see. So this basically goes back to the whole 'training body parts is stupid' thing.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 3, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I see. So this basically goes back to the whole 'training body parts is stupid' thing.



Exactly.


----------



## chris2489 (Mar 5, 2006)

Flat BB bench press is the worst exercise you could do for the chest.  Better off doing incline and decline or flat DB.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 5, 2006)




----------

